
Effects of Political Partisanship and Advertising on Family Ties [pdf] - ryan_j_naughton
https://economics.stanford.edu/sites/default/files/sharable_fulldraft.pdf
======
matt4077
This sentence alone should suffice for an ig Nobel nomination:

 _we estimate 27 million person-hours of cross-partisan Thanksgiving discourse
were lost in 2016 to ad-fueled partisan effects._

------
sctb
All: the title contains the word “political”, but if we cleave to the actual
content of the paper we might stand to learn something. Partisan bickering is
right out, of course.

------
MsMowz
One thing that jumped out at me is that they cite an increasing number of
party members hating the other party. What they don't consider is that party
membership for both parties has declined over the same time period, presumably
leaving the most partisan in the parties. So it doesn't seem unlikely that the
very premise of the work is inaccurate.

